# احلى طائرة في العالم



## Farouq_it (18 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tik_udvymVY


----------



## mustafatel (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nice


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

إنها السوخوي 30 روسية الصنع المقاتلة الأعلى مرونة في المناورات ويستخدم فيها الروس نظام التحكم عن طريق الدفع باستخدام nozzle أو المنفث وهي طريقة قوية وفعالة وسريعة الإستجابة 
والروس هم الأقوى في مجال دفع الطائرات


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (2 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا شكرااااااا


----------

